# Paphiopedilum vietnamense ‘Halo Be Thy Name’ AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 5, 2022)

Well the plant pulled through with a little petal boo boo and got an AM of 82 points from the AOS judging today. Yayyyy!

The judges noted the deep dark solid pouch. And also the full smooth pink on the petals. 

Whew!


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2022)

That is fantastic, congrats!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 5, 2022)

Beside my most heartfelt congratulation, I shall only utter one more comment: what did I say!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 5, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Beside my most heartfelt congratulation, I shall only utter one more comment: what did I say!


Haha not sure the one comment.


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 5, 2022)

That's so beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Nov 5, 2022)

Excellent...thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 5, 2022)

Wonderful! Congrats!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 5, 2022)

I made an Instagram post about how it’s an impossible species to keep happy lol:


----------



## emydura (Nov 6, 2022)

Congratulations on the award. The colour is to die for.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 6, 2022)

Leslie, I know what I sid in the other thread .... and your plant didn't disappoint my presumption .... it is a real beauty no only because it's striking colouration.
Furthermore, congrats to the award and as to the clonal name 'Halo be *thy* name' it seems you are a lover of oldfashion English.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 6, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Haha not sure the one comment.


It was the following, I meant:


Guldal said:


> The only kind of luck your splendiferous vietnamense needs IMHO is, that the judges ain't blind or blockheads and stubborn. And/or that you do not damage the plant during transportation!
> 
> One valid point of discusssion, though, as to how high it reaches, might be the form of the dorsal. Some might prefer a wider dorsal with a more rounded upper part, that could be considered giving the overall form of the flower a more harmonious look. Even if that's your concern, its other excellent features ought to secure it a well deserved award❣


----------



## NEslipper (Nov 6, 2022)

Congratulations! Great color and flatness, looks like there’s another bud coming along too. Lucky you!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 6, 2022)

Mission impossible indeed! Wow, on the lip, but really a beauty and so well done. Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 6, 2022)

fabulous colour


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 7, 2022)

That colored up great! Congrats on thwarting the spite...for now.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 7, 2022)

Huge congrats on this nice result!!!


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2022)

YAAAAAAY!!!!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 7, 2022)

Shame I don't still have my old one or I'd have sent you pollen. :-(


----------



## Cearbhael (Nov 7, 2022)

Congrats!!! That is a BEAUTY!!! Wish they weren’t so difficult! You have to have the patience of a saint


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 8, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Shame I don't still have my old one or I'd have sent you pollen. :-(


Awww shame. 

I looked at your old post but the vietnamense pic was not loading. If you find it, can you post here?

Also how were the baby vietnamenses doing? I think you selfed it?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 8, 2022)

Cearbhael said:


> Congrats!!! That is a BEAUTY!!! Wish they weren’t so difficult! You have to have the patience of a saint


Thanks again everyone.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 8, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Awww shame.
> 
> I looked at your old post but the vietnamense pic was not loading. If you find it, can you post here?
> 
> Also how were the baby vietnamenses doing? I think you selfed it?


Sadly the selfing never took. 
Screenshot of the old pic is the best I can do.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Sadly the selfing never took.
> Screenshot of the old pic is the best I can do. View attachment 36770


That pouch is nice and dark like Halo too. It would’ve been a great match!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 11, 2022)

In our shared breeding program to maintain the species conservation and to create superior genetic potential, ‘Halo’ was bred onto by pollen graciously donated by PaphParadise of their best vietnamense named ‘Claret’ AM/AOS (87 points) that has great shape and deep color pouch. 

See ‘Claret’ pic below that was graciously given permission for me to use by the talented AOS photographer Ramon de los Santos. 

I think a perfect match!!




In a few years, they should be available to sell by PaphParadise.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 11, 2022)

Love that pouch!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> In our shared breeding program to maintain the species conservation and to create superior genetic potential, ‘Halo’ was bred onto by pollen graciously donated by PaphParadise of their best vietnamense named ‘Claret’ AM/AOS (87 points) that has great shape and deep color pouch.
> 
> See ‘Claret’ pic below that was graciously given permission for me to use by the talented AOS photographer Ramon de los Santos.
> 
> ...


Lovely! And sticking to the celestial/religious metaphors: a match made in Heaven!


----------



## blondie (Nov 24, 2022)

One of the best I've personally seen


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 26, 2022)

Second bud just opening… still needs a couple days to mature. 

Unfortunately the first flower didn’t take the pod from Claret. Will attempt again on this new flower.


----------

